# looking for a baby to adopt



## winkalik

hi ya,
i am 29 and i am self employed with my own business and i have been looking into adoption for 11 years now i have got involved with social services and they said that there is a huge waiting list for babies and i got everything for a baby from prams and cot to socks and mitterns i just dont know what to do or should hire a surrogate to carry a child for me do you think i should carry on and wait for a baby to be adopted or hire a surrogate to carry one for me 
what would you do???
:baby:


----------



## BabiesOneDay

I'm not in such a situation, but personally I have thought about what I would want. If I were in a committed relationship with someone, I would likely want to adopt... just because I think I'd feel jealous and insecure that another woman was carrying his child and I couldn't. If I were single- I'd probably look into surrogacy by now if I were you- if it moves along quicker than adoption then why not?


----------

